# Grandmaster Bong Soo Han, RIP



## IWishToLearn (Jan 7, 2007)

Grandmaster Bong Soo Han

1931-2007.

Rest in Peace.

Link to site with information:

http://www.martialinfo.com/comments/BongSooHan/


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 7, 2007)

Rip.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 7, 2007)

*NOTE:  Moved to The Hall of Remembrance

-Karen Cohn-
-MT Moderator-*



:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

RIP we will miss him


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 7, 2007)

.

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 7, 2007)

:asian:

_Note: In respect, please turn your signatures off in the Remembrance Forum.  Thank you._


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the very greatest.... :asian:


----------



## jdinca (Jan 7, 2007)

Rip.


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 7, 2007)

:asian: .


----------



## stickarts (Jan 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 7, 2007)

.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 7, 2007)

A great loss for hapkido, KMA, and humanity.  Last Thursday, we were talking of Bong Soo Han in hapkido class.  Dr. James Williams, who had earned a dan ranking from Jim West told a story of how he and the group of dans in his school/org. went out to one of his seminars.

He had nothing but good things to say for him.


----------



## MJS (Jan 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 7, 2007)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Jan 7, 2007)

.:asian: The martial arts world has lost a true giant.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## DngrRuss (Jan 7, 2007)

I am saddened by this news.  GM Han was a true icon in our field and will be sorely missed.  Those are some big shoes to fill.


----------



## doshim (Jan 7, 2007)

Grand Master Han has not passed yet. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and words.

You will find up to the minute information on our website: www.bongsoohanhapkido.com.


----------



## Drac (Jan 7, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 8, 2007)

doshim said:


> Grand Master Han has not passed yet.





The website doesn't mention anything about his illness... or his current state of health...

BUT... glad to hear that GM Han is still with us...

My thoughts, prayers, and good energy go out to GM Han and his extended family!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## phlaw (Jan 9, 2007)

From his website:

Dear Martial Arts Community, 

On January 8, 2007 at 6:00PM PST Grand Master Bong Soo Han peacefully passed away while at his home in Santa Monica surrounded by his family and friends. 
We are in the process of finalizing arrangements for his memorial and services.  As soon as the details have been finalized, we will post details on the site. 
If you wish to donate to the services and memorial plaque for Grand Master Han, you can send checks payable to Bong Soo Han at 3201 Santa Monica Blvd, Santa Monica, CA 90404. 
If you wish to leave your comments about Grand Master Han or wish to read what he has meant to others, please click here. 
On behalf of Grand Master Bong Soo Han, his family, and the International Hapkido Federation, thank you for your thoughts and prayers. Master Eric Friske & Master Danny Cruz


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jan 10, 2007)

R.i.p.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 10, 2007)

Grandmaster did more for the martial arts world in general than most would ever know.
He will be missed.




your brother
John


----------



## zDom (Jan 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2007)

.


----------



## pstarr (Jan 11, 2007)

.


----------



## The Kai (Jan 13, 2007)

Rip


----------



## searcher (Feb 8, 2007)

.


----------

